
Zaydi Manuscript Tradition - hooboy
https://www.neh.gov/article/zaydi-manuscript-tradition
======
aerodog
I love how this makes it to the front page of HN. Yemen indeed has preserved a
great wealth of old literature and manuscripts. I am surprised they single out
"Zaydis" rather than "Yemenis", but perhaps there is some reason behind the
distinction. Either way, a noble and well-directed effort.

